# Moving to New Zealand, rescue cat has no vaccination history...



## CarlosN (Dec 1, 2019)

Hi All
We adopted a rescue cat from Battersea 8 months ago, he's great. They received him from Blue Cross in Birmingham without any information about his previous history.

To enter NZ he needs to have a rabies shot a minimum of 180 days before the date of entry _unless his previous rabies vaccination was still in date when a rabies booster shot was given less than 12 months before entry. _T

The cat:
- has not received a Rabies vaccine from either our Vet or from Battersea. (booked in next weekend)
- is coming with us.
- is approximately 4 years old. 
Rabies vaccinations are usually valid for 3 years

We have his chip number but need to find if he ever had a rabies vaccine in his life before Battersea. Neither the current vet nor Battersea vet are able to look up records associated with his microchip beyond their own system. *Is there any way we can look up his previous vaccination history other than calling every vet in Birmingham?*

Fingers crossed his rabies vaccine won't be the reason one of us has to hang back in the UK for a few extra months!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I should think it’s highly unlikely a UK pet would have a rabies shot tbh so unless there’s a danger of overdosing I’d just get him done ASAP.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

As above, just get him vaccinated. It's highly unlikely he's had a rabies vaccine being in the UK, but even if he has, you've had him for 8 months and Battersea had him for however long before then. In many places animals are vaccinated for rabies yearly with no issues, an 8+ month window is plenty long enough


----------



## CarlosN (Dec 1, 2019)

Fab, thanks for your help guys


----------

